# Looking for rat babies in Louisiana (Shreveport area)!



## RattyDaddy (Dec 8, 2013)

A friend of mine at Barksdale Air Force Base is looking for some new baby ratties in his area. Anyone know of any breeders? We're trying to avoid Petco... Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## etolou (Nov 11, 2013)

I've searched all over the internet and couldn't find any breeders. The only other option to a pet store that I've been able to locate is a rat rescue in Walker, LA.


----------

